

Can the Kindle help me focus? - chunkyslink
http://13.7billionyearslater.net/2010/09/28/can-the-kindle-help-me-focus/

======
cletus
2-3 years ago I bought a Sony Reader. This year I bought an iPad. I've been
thinking somewhat about this issue as well.

I really like(d) my Sony Reader for the reading experience. Reading, at least
for me, is a very relaxing endeavour. I typically use it simply for reading
fiction, almost entirely sci-fi. It's a good device but e-ink really hadn't
progressed since then (in terms of contrast, refresh rate and price) until the
new generation Kindles in the last few months.

This year I got the iPad and it's much closer to the notebook end of the
spectrum. That also means it's much more of a distraction.

It very much doesn't relax me like my Reader. For one it's easy to get
distracted into reading HN, my RSS feeds, email, Twitter or simply playing
Angry Birds or Bejeweled.

It may even be due to it having an active display. This technically tires the
eyes but it seems to also have a stimulative value, at least to me.

So I'm going to buy one of the $139 Kindles. I can then read my books on it or
the iPad.

To answer your question: at least from my perspective, I think you'll find it
a less distracted experience.

